# Admission in hrc culinary bulgaria



## bushra lakhani (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello to all

I have search many institutes for culinary arts now i have decided to take admission at hrc academy bulgaria. My only concern is that will i get a part time job in bulgaria? So that i can bear my living expenses. 

Pls ppl advice
Thanks in advance.


----------



## konvict (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Bushra.. 

I think it won't be that much difficult to find a part-time job, but still I don't know whether you can find time time to do the job during your studies at hrc.


----------



## bushra lakhani (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lots of students work part time jobs while attending school.
In fact I would not be surprised if you told me most of them work and still have time to study and make the Deans list.

The hospitality industry is IMO a perfect fit with culinary students who need to support themselves as most are positions that require you to punch in after the days classes are complete.

I worked full time ( bartending, baking for caterers and waiting tables) for the entire 4 years of nursing school and graduated with a 3.8 GPA.

Never missed a lecture , a lab nor a clinical assignment worked full time AND raised 2 beautiful, smart and independent girls as a single parent (can I add here I never missed a dance recital or a t-ball game?)
So yes it can be done.
Just takes a strong will as well as a good work ethic.

Best wishes!

mimi

Don't know anything about school/work visas for non citizens of Bulgaria......
Are you (a citizen?)

m.


----------



## bushra lakhani (Aug 8, 2015)

Motivated response. 

Thanks alot.

Well i am from pakistan and belong to a middle class family so before taking the decision of moving to abroad i just want to know if ill get a part time job so that i can bear my expenses.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You are welcome...

I haven't a clue if you will be able to score a work visa.
Maybe it will be easier since you are there already on a student visa.
Then again the majority of Europe requires you to have work skills (relating to a certain job) that are lacking in the citizens.
In other words you may not be able to work if there is the danger of being hired for a job instead of a Bulgarian who has your skill set..

Did that make sense lol?

mimi

Contact the Bulgarian embassy for the answers to your questions.
I would hate to stear you wrong on such an important issue.

m.


----------



## alaa sagaa (Jun 9, 2016)

Dear Bushra,

I am currently planning to admit in HRC , Did you studied there? is it good ? did you find a part time job easily ? Just any info will be beneficial for me . Thanks !


----------

